# ecran gris suite à une chute



## blabla12 (27 Août 2009)

mon petit-fils s'est pris les pieds dans le fil d'alimentation et l'ibook a valsé.
quand je l'allume, j'entends le bong, l'écran finit par s'éclairer mais reste désespérement gris.
Est-il mort docteur ? ou y a-t-il un espoir de renaissance ?
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Il n'est peut-être pas mort, qui sait ? Mais quelque chose a pu bouger comme les barrettes de mémoire par exemple, ce serait la première chose que j'irais voir, sous le clavier....
Pour le reste les ibooks ne sont pas aussi faciles à démonter que les macbooks...
Il faudrait essayer de démarrer sur le DVD d'installation de l'ibook pour vérifier l'état du disque dur aui a pu en prendre un coup. Démarrer touche C enfoncée et aller dans Utilitaire de disques.


----------



## blabla12 (28 Août 2009)

merci pour cette réponse rapide, je suis en vacances, il me faut donc attendre de rentrer chez moi dans 2 semaines pour essayer ...


----------



## pickwick (28 Août 2009)

Bonnes vacances sous l'écran bleu alors !


----------

